# Thinkin' outloud



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, so I guess I've been pondering Ralph's postings too much, or maybe just thinkin' too much, but I gotta ask, " Why the heck do we call 'em square bales?" I mean, they for sure ain't square if done as custom dictates. At best they're rectangular. The precise description is "cuboid" actually. So why do we persist in callin' 'em squares? I think I'm gonna change my marketing tactics and start this new trend of callin' 'em exactly what they are! I bet I can even charge more! I can see it now. Caller rings phone and I answer it. Caller asks, " Do you do square bales by chance?" To which I reply, "Absolutely NOT! We do Cuboids!!! And we have the best cuboids in the parish!" ( Counting my money already!!!) Whew! this trend setting thing is exhausting, I need a beer!


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

dubltrubl said:


> OK, so I guess I've been pondering Ralph's postings too much, or maybe just thinkin' too much, but I gotta ask, " Why the heck do we call 'em square bales?" I mean, they for sure ain't square if done as custom dictates. At best they're rectangular. The precise description is "cuboid" actually. So why do we persist in callin' 'em squares? I think I'm gonna change my marketing tactics and start this new trend of callin' 'em exactly what they are! I bet I can even charge more! I can see it now. Caller rings phone and I answer it. Caller asks, " Do you do square bales by chance?" To which I reply, "Absolutely NOT! We do Cuboids!!! And we have the best cuboids in the parish!" ( Counting my money already!!!) Whew! this trend setting thing is exhausting, I need a beer!


I get the feeling that you may have already found a beer, or six.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol.....Ralph is a bad influence.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

dubltrubl said:


> Why the heck do we call 'em square bales?"


Because it's easier to say a 1 syllable word(square) versus a 4 syllable word(rectangular).

I think your right 55...

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I call them idiot cubes.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

As the bales have shrunk over the years, we've gotten closer to the "square", course they will never be square but some that I see appear to be ....... Not sure how they get stacked but that's not my issue, mine are rectangular (or cuboidal)


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Stacked on a pallet it makes a 42x42x 54. Dang near a cube.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Idiot bricks, especially when it feels like 115 out with the humidity


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

'Bout the closest we got to "square" bales were the ones that came out of the old JD 14T, with the original pan kicker!   :lol:


----------

